# New Boheme Recordings



## telarc (May 16, 2008)

As you may know, there are two brand new recordings of Bohème. Muso, The Plain Dealer, and The Philadelphia Inquirer have already reviewed them side by side. Now it is your turn. Please follow the link below to sample some audio clips (sorry - streaming audio isn't the ideal fidelity) and leave your comments on the message board. This is your chance to review the recordings, even though we are a bit bias toward one, we welcome all comments.

http://www.telarc.com/opera/index.html


----------

